# Help to remove freehub body from old Mavic Cosmic Elite wheel



## tinball (Sep 24, 2014)

Since I had to put my backup wheels on my main bike, I pulled down some old Mavic Cosmics that I had in the garage to put on the trainer bike. Then I noticed the freehub is dragging significantly. So much so the chain is being pulled when coasting. So I thought no problem I'll just take it apart and hopefully do a quick lube and service. Only problem is I can't get the freehub off. 

This is an older Mavic wheel (mid to late 90's I think - 9 spd at the time but 10spd fits) and I have the axle out and the end caps removed and can see the bearings on both the outer freehub and the NDS. I'm stymied on pulling the freehub off. 

No matter what I try or how hard I pull, I can't seem to get it to budge. I can't even get a little play in it. I'm wondering if I'm missing something before I break out the rubber mallet and start wailing away. Is there some spring clip that I may have missed? I've attached some pics for reference. 

Thanks


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

There is an internal hex flat, either 9mm or 10mm inside. A T-wrench does it for me. You don't PULL it off....


----------



## tinball (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks, what's odd, is that when I look through the hub, I don't see a hex shaped place for a wrench. It's cylindrical straight through. I did try a 10mm and it would not fit and my 8mm is slightly too small. I even ran a small wrench around and did not find a place for a 9mm wrench to catch or be used. There was a rough spot that looks almost like ball bearings and appear to be inset from the cylinder (axle shell?). Still will try to get my hands on a 9mm from the hardware store and make sure. 

When I researched this, I only found diagrams and videos for newer hubs which had for lack of a better term, a short axle very much like the length of the freehub. This one is older and has an axle that goes completely through to the bolts on the other side of the freehub. The newer ones use 2 wrenches to take apart. While this one just one 4 or 5mm on the NDS and a crescent wrench for the drive side.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I have an 07 manual for all there wheels at that time, my wheels are long gone.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Another method of attachment I've seen; the wrench flat is larger, and accessible only from the non-drive side, and would need to be turned opposite direction to loosen.

Regardless, you still don't just pull it off......


----------



## tinball (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok I think I finally found a service manual after much searching. 

Here is the diagram of the hub:
http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/uk/sources/Produits/ROUTE/Roues/CosElite/CosEliteSpareParts.pdf

and here is the service manual
http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/uk/sources/Produits/ROUTE/Roues/CosElite/CosEliteFWBody.pdf

It looks like I have to pull the NDS bearing before I can get in with a 12mm wrench to "Loosen the attachment nut from the free wheel body". Am I reading that correctly? Granted I have very limited wrenching experience with pulling bearings but my other wheels that I have serviced never needed pulling bearings to get the freehub body off.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, that's exactly what you need to do, the id of the bearings is 12mm, so a 12mm key won't fit through them.


----------



## tinball (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks to all. The 12mm wrench finally came in and I got the freehub body off. However, I now have another issue which is the freehub body itself since it houses essentially everything freehub related - in what appears to be a sealed body. Now I have to figure out how to disassemble it and service the internals.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, for that you need special tools, and a manufacturer-specific manual. Really, it's like the transmission on a washing machine; sure you COULD fix it (I helped a friend do this once), but why WOULD you when a replacement would be so much quicker and cost essentially the same amount of money?


----------



## tinball (Sep 24, 2014)

That's just it, I can't find any replacements. Old part not manufactured anymore and none to be found at retailers or ebay from my searching. Mavic part#M40319 (HG) for Shimano. I would definitely entertain purchasing a replacement (provided it didn't cost an arm and a leg) if I could just find one. 

Otherwise, I'm hoping there is not an overly complicated way of disassembly that won't destroy the freehub body - hopefully someone here has done it before and can share give insight.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

What you have inside are a bunch of pawls held in compression. If you have a ring-compressor of some type, that might keep parts from flying all_over_the_place when you open it up. But when you open it up and find broken/worn parts, you'll be in the same situation. Best to just soak it in clean kerosene for a few days, and hope for the best.


----------

